# Harvestman - up close and personal



## NateS (May 23, 2010)

These are all three different subjects, although the first two seem to be the same species while the third is obviously different.


----------



## NateS (May 25, 2010)

40 views and nobody likes my harvestmen I suppose.


----------



## tpe (May 25, 2010)

really enjoying all the closeups you are posting lately Nate.

Tim


----------



## NateS (May 26, 2010)

tpe said:


> really enjoying all the closeups you are posting lately Nate.
> 
> Tim



Thank you sir.


----------

